# HMS King George V in a Gale



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Finished my latest model which is the Tamiya 1/350 kit with Gold Medal Photo Etch set and the MK1 Wooden Deck. Derek


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations, a finely finished model and a vibrant diorama!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you Dave for your kind comments, glad you liked the model. Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day caledonia2006.yesterday.23:01.re:H.M.S KING GEORGE V IN A GALE.brilliant, thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you Ben, glad you liked it. Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day caledonia2006.yesterday.19:20.#5.you are welcome.keep the models coming.regards ben27


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

*king george v*



caledonia2006 said:


> Finished my latest model which is the Tamiya 1/350 kit with Gold Medal Photo Etch set and the MK1 Wooden Deck. Derek


an amazingly authentic model,the sea effect is very realistic and the pics show the amazing amount of armament the ship carried, the amount of ammunition the vessel must have carried to serve same must have turned the ship into a floating bomb--!


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

ben27 said:


> good day caledonia2006.yesterday.19:20.#5.you are welcome.keep the models coming.regards ben27


Thank you Ben, after a break, if that's what you call wall papering, I will be doing the Dragon 1/350 DKM Scharnhorst with MK1 wooden deck and PE. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

johnar said:


> an amazingly authentic model,the sea effect is very realistic and the pics show the amazing amount of armament the ship carried, the amount of ammunition the vessel must have carried to serve same must have turned the ship into a floating bomb--!


Thanks for viewing John, glad you liked it. Here are a few more shots in B&W. Derek


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

MAGNIFICENT,STUNNING and ...........well run out of superlatives to describe what is, a work of art in 3D.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nhp651.sm.today.08:16.#10.re:magnificent,stuning.and......you got that right,nice post,regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Neil/Ben, thank you for viewing and your very kind words of encouragement. Derek


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Derek , it really looks good and the sea effect is very realistic. What materials did you use, it looks like cotton wool? Does the kit come with the crew and how many do you get. Congratulations.
Pete


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

PJG1412 said:


> Hi Derek , it really looks good and the sea effect is very realistic. What materials did you use, it looks like cotton wool? Does the kit come with the crew and how many do you get. Congratulations.
> Pete


Thanks Pete for your kind comments, glad you liked the model. Will try to answer your queries; as this forum only seems to allow 5 photos per posting will have to make several postings to illustrate the method. I tried to copy a method I found on the internet by a Canadian model maker/artist called Chris Flodberg. Here goes.

Here is an outline of the procedure.

1) I spray the vessel hull, and deck area with a gloss acrylic varnish to achieve a wetted surface effect, I find Windsor & Newton All Purpose High Gloss Varnish in an Aerosol very good, but any acrylic varnish will do as long as you have used acrylic paint on your model. If you have used Enamel paint on you vessel, use the appropriate varnish or you will get a smoky white patina. 

2) I use the lid of the box the kit came in see first photo; I use the top of the box inverted, and use the bottom of the box with the walls cut off and fix it into the other half with some PVA glue.

3) I then put the model into the box, fixing it with a couple of spots of Blue Tack, and pour in the Oats. With a spatula I shape the Oats to the wave pattern I want. Back lighting the box helps to see the wave pattern.

4) In a calm day I take the model in the box carefully outside and drench the Oats with thin super glue, I get mine from Poundland, you will see it in the last photo, for this model I will probably need 16 off 20g bottles. This has to be done outside for the vapours coming off, also don't put the box on a delicate surface as there is a bit of heat generated thro' the base. Leave outside for a few hours, and then take it inside and leave for 2 days to de-gas and cure completely. You end up with the wave pattern locked in and a fairly sturdy base, a bit like wood.

5) Using the Moulding paste and a stiff hogs hair brush, apply one thick coat to the Oats, it goes on white and dries clear. I leave for 2 days to dry and harden. Check the surface when dry and sand off or cut any nobs you don't want. Apply a second coat with the same paste, but this time shape the surface to the wave pattern you want. Again leave for two days to dry.

6) Mix up your paints to the colour you want, make sure you mix plenty of different shades, and paint wet on wet to blend it in. Remember where the ship has been will be a lighter colour due to underwater turbulence.

7) When you are finished painting, leave for a day to cure, and varnish the paint surface with the Liquitex High Gloss Varnish, I hand brush it on. Leave for a day to cure. Repeat once more.

8) Raid your wife's make-up stash and 'borrow' some white cotton wool, tease it out to the shape you want and fix it to the sea/vessel with the Liquitex gloss medium and varnish. If not happy with the first position, peel it off and try again, it is not fast drying.

Now for the illustrated bit.

First three photos shows the materials used and the model with the Porridge Oats added and shaped.

Last photo shows the oats after being soaked with super glue, and the edges of the lid trimmed off.

That concludes steps 1 to 4 of my procedural posting, will leave to dry and de-gas for 48 Hrs.

See next posting


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

First photo shows the type of brushes I use, the top one is the Hogs Hair which I use like a pallet knife to laydown the Gel. The other brush is a synthetic 1/2" flat brush I wet in water to smooth of the surface of the second coat of Gel.

2nd, 3rd and 4th photos show the first coat of Gel being applied.

The last photo show the second coat of Gel being applied.

Once all the sea has had its second coat I go over it again to improve the wave definition.

At all of the above stages I allow 48 hrs. drying time between coats.

Once I finish the above I start mixing the paints.

Continued on next posting


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

First photo shows the paint applied, which is a mix of the Heavy Body Acrylic: Black, White and Blue.

Second photo shows areas where I have used a lighter colour to emphasis under water disturbance.

Last two photos are general close-ups.

My final and last stage will of course be to add cotton wool in order to depict a North Atlantic gale. Quit difficult to avoid making the whole thing look like a cheap toy.

Your query re-figures will be answered in the last posting.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Regarding your query on the figures. The KGV kit does not come with any figures, the ones you see in the first three photos are from L'****nal, they are very fragile having a thin strip up the back which is attached to the resin block, and heads and limbs can fall off when you detach them.

For my future DKM Scharnhorst; I will be doing a building log later this year, I will be using the North Star figures which are much more detailed, see last photo.

Hope this answers your queries, but post any other queries you have and I will try to help.

Derek


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent work! Great detail. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Sully said:


> Excellent work! Great detail. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Sully, glad you like it. I was going to do the Dragon Scharnhorst which is a fairly complex build with all the PE and extras I have, but then I came across this model on eBay so got some PE and wooden Decking, so I plan to do the SOYA first. Derek


----------

